# First Betta



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I didn't think that I would, but last week I ended up getting a normal betta at the lfs. He looks much better now than when I bought him. So far he is all alone in a 10 gal.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats ont eh betta!!!!! Whats his name?


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I haven't even thought about naming him. He likes to flare alot while under and infront of the filter. I guess he can see his reflection there or something.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I haven't named any of my fish.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Pretty fella!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Pretty! He reminds me of mine


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

My Betta's name is Lenny Brisco and I have a friend with one named Mr. Aticus Fish. The other fish are nameless.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

dolifisis said:


> I have a friend with one named Mr. Aticus Fish.


LOL that's a good one. 

Mine is Jack.. short for Jack Off :razz:


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

oh my greatness! thats an interesting name sicy


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm just silly that way.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought mine over the weekend because my 3 yr old son wanted one. LOL !! I asked him what he was going to name him. SInce the Betta is sorta dark purple or blue with red flowing down to his fins, he said "Blue !" So I re-named him to Bleu! hehehehe !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

lol I got my first betta about a month ago and I named him Darts because he loves to dart around for his food when I open the lid looks EXACTLY like yours (well not exactly but very close)


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He's a real pretty one Forester, he a VT? maybe call him Filter coz he seems to like his so much lol. I've had many over the past few years here's just some of the names I can remember: Anubis, Hathor, Zeke, Lucian, Luther, Sebastian, Sokar, Lady.


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

Very pretty Betta. He'll be real happy in a ten gallon tank too. i always name my Bettas.

The names of my current Bettas are:
Mimi
Hazy
Little Bit
Flag


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

My Beta is named Rora, short for Aurora Australis, the southern lights. My friend’s beta was Aurora Borealis, the northern lights, and was called Alis for short.


----------

